# Stallion - Its the Business



## sammiea (5 August 2008)

tell me about him &amp; his offspring


----------



## zoeshiloh (5 August 2008)

I love him!! Really want to send a mare to him next year - his progeny are amazing. I own a full brother (gelding) to Its The Business, and he has been the most amazing horse I have ever owned.

I tracked down "It's The Business" as his brother a few years ago, and have been itching to send a mare that way ever since. The only trouble is, I would want to breed a "keep" foal, and at the moment I am not in the situation to keep any more. 

It's The Business has several foals entered in the Brightwells foal sale today, and a colt which I desperately wanted to go an purchase, although again time, space and money have gotten in my way, lol!

The people that own him are extremely friendly, helpful and lovely people, and everyone that I have spoken to that has had an Its The Business horse has not had a bad word to say about him.

Not sure how much longer he will be at stud though, as he is getting on in years now.


----------



## kerilli (5 August 2008)

i thought about using him years ago, but when i went to see him he was very lame so i was put off! (i really wanted to see how he moved, plus i was trying to breed something tough as nails.)
seems to get a lot of good showjumpers, and the people at the stud were lovely.


----------



## southsidestud (5 August 2008)

im over the moon with my foal see thread  http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/3357198/an/0/page/2#3357198 i really like teddy and would use him again in the fuure if he is still here as he is getting older but then theres the wonders of frozen! he does produce and has produced alot of good jumpers


----------



## Amymay (5 August 2008)

I viewed him several years ago with a view to using him on my mare.  He was a lovely sort - and seemed to have a cracking nature.  Ended up not putting the horse in to foal - but would definately have used him.


----------



## sammiea (5 August 2008)

what sort of money do his youngstock fetch, around the 3yr old stage, totally untouched?


----------



## zoeshiloh (5 August 2008)

Thats a tough question to answer. I wouldn't say he is one of the fashionable sires of the moment, so that obviously detracts from their value a bit. I have been following ITB progeny for the last few years, and have found that foals are generally valued between £2500 and £3500, depending on the dam line. That price does not really alter between a foal and a 3yo, but once they are being ridden, they seem to start from about £4500 and go up very quickly. Most of the 6yo/7yo I have seen have been around the £7000 - £10,000 mark. 

There is a 3yo advertised on H&amp;H at the moment, although it has done a lot, and is backed - I think they are looking for about £4750 or something like that. I think the average going rate for an ITB 3yo would be between £3000 and £4000. Hope that helps.


----------



## sammiea (5 August 2008)

what do yuo guys think to this one.....
http://www.horsemart.co.uk/AdvertRef/HM8...HorseDetail.asp


----------



## Foxfolly (5 August 2008)

I just happened to stumble on this ad that on here now, and remebered your post!!

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/marketplace/classified/details.php?id=139340&amp;category=4

I know its not untouched but would be a guide!!


----------



## lilly1 (5 August 2008)

I have recently acquired a 5yo mare by him who having sat in a field for 5 years is very opinionated and can be a bit tricky to handle on the ground.  However having just backed her she is proving to be fantastic and has took everything in her stride.  Its early days but to ride she is very straight forward, has a good pop on her and hacks out anywhere.  I also think he really stamps his stock, having seen several they all have a similar look about them.


----------



## barley (7 August 2008)

I can tell you anything you want to know about Its The Business (Teddy) as I have been his stud groom for a long time. Even though he is 22 he is still going strong and is as popular as ever. The 3 year old bay gelding above is one we have bred and sold and he has been sent back to break in. An average price for a 3 year old by him would usually be between £4000 - £5000. As for his soundness, yes he is too lame to be ridden but this was through injury many years ago and I think he has more than proven that he does not pass any weakness or conformational fault that could have caused this, to his offspring. He is just a fantastic horse. What more can I say!


----------



## Thistle (8 August 2008)

I met him many years ago at Scaddows Farm in derby when my mare went to stud to Saunter there. lovely boy.


----------



## Rebeccajane (10 March 2009)

I have a a 3yro filly by Its the business, im looking to sell her this spring.
She is out of a mare who is by Jance and half sister to Mr Majestic and also has Landadel/Landjonker lines, she is gorgeous but will not be big enough for what i need she is approx 16hh at the moment and will be 3yro in  July.

She really has fab sj bloodlines, and is quality enough to do any job.
Im planning to back her before i sell her but if anyone is interested  you can view pictures of her on my facebook page, search rebecca jane watson and just send me a message.

Bec x


----------

